# Is he cow hocked? (Pic heavy)



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, I put this colt on here for a general critique before, but now I'm a little worried he's cow hocked. The problem is; sometimes (to me anyways) he looks like he is, but other times he doesn't look like he is at all. So, I'll see what you guys think.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Just a bit.


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

So, is it enough to have him correctively trimmed? He's 21 months, anyways, I wanna show him in halter until he's old enough to break (we break at three years)


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ask your farrier, you never know.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

At this point trimming to try and correct cow hocks is probably going to cause more issues than it fixes. _*IF*_ you were trying to trim to help that it should have been started at six months old if not sooner. At this point trimming his feet isn't really going to change his conformation.


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, I just got him about a month ago, and the trim we did, I'm pretty sure, was the first time his feet were ever touched. But, I also sent these pictures to our farrier, and she said he's not cow hocked at all so that's good


----------



## MoodIndigo (Oct 18, 2010)

Only a little bit. He's soo cute.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I just want to say he is adorable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks  and thanks Waresbear; for whatever reason I didn't even think of emailing our farrier straight off. I feel so much better not worrying about it .


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You were thinking of doing breed show halter? Maybe you could do some showmanship where confo isn't a big issue and personally I think better discipline for handler & horse. Sorry, just a suggestion....


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

lol yeah, That's what I'm planning to do, the shows here have both so usually it's halter and then showmanship, so I'm going to do both  he's super short for a halter horse I know; but this isn't going to be a career for him. It's just until he's three and I can ride him haha


----------

